# Howdy from NC!!!!



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Howdy! My name is Jason. I am retired ARMY and have a collection of exotic animals. I was keeping poison dart frogs and had some complications involving a cleaning service. Long story short, dead frogs. So I always kept my terrarium going. Its a moss base with some live tropical plants. So my children were out in the yard, and came wanting me to look at these "bugs". After coming out I was pleasently surprised seeing Praying Mantis'. I found 5 1 Big green and 4 big brown. I took some pictures, and spread them to differant parts of the garden and hedges. A few days later I found two Green ones, and decided to keep one in the old frog habitat. So far its been a few weeks and it seems to be thriving. he/she is rather large 3-4 inches. he watches me and seems interested in what I'm doing when I look in the enclosure. I feed him/her crickets and moths. I am here for information and would love to add a few other locales to my new found hobby. Thank you for having me.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 13, 2008)

Interesting story, thanks for sharing! Welcome to the forum, from OHIO!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 13, 2008)

hello jason to the forum  THIS.... IS.... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!

its always fun to find wild mantids eh


----------



## Rick (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome. Where in NC are you? I am also in NC and spent several years in the army as well.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Rick said:


> Welcome. Where in NC are you? I am also in NC and spent several years in the army as well.


I live outside of Hickory. I have a couple acres, with woods and wild shrubery. I keep the grass mowed but pretty much leave the rest to grow. I have flower gardens and roses in front and lots of dogwoods, and new trees I have planted.


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome! There are lots of NC. people on here now. B) 

BTW, I'm in Durham, NC.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome form Malaysia!  

Collin


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome form Malaysia!  

Collin


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 2, 2008)

thanx. hope to meet and lean from some great ppl.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome My name victor

California =)


----------



## kmsgameboy (Nov 25, 2008)

jason_mazzy said:


> Howdy! My name is Jason. I am retired ARMY and have a collection of exotic animals. I was keeping poison dart frogs and had some complications involving a cleaning service. Long story short, dead frogs. So I always kept my terrarium going. Its a moss base with some live tropical plants. So my children were out in the yard, and came wanting me to look at these "bugs". After coming out I was pleasently surprised seeing Praying Mantis'. I found 5 1 Big green and 4 big brown. I took some pictures, and spread them to differant parts of the garden and hedges. A few days later I found two Green ones, and decided to keep one in the old frog habitat. So far its been a few weeks and it seems to be thriving. he/she is rather large 3-4 inches. he watches me and seems interested in what I'm doing when I look in the enclosure. I feed him/her crickets and moths. I am here for information and would love to add a few other locales to my new found hobby. Thank you for having me.


Hey there Jason! My name is JaYson and I live in NC as well!!! Small world eh?


----------

